# Buschstaben in char-Variablen speichern



## rambo88 (7. Nov 2012)

Hallo zusammen wir müssen als Hausaufgabe ein Java Programm schreiben, wo wir jeden einzelnen Buchstaben unseres Vornamens in eine char Variable speichern sollen.  Dann das alle variablen zusammenfügen und in einer neuen Variable speichern und diese Ausgeben, so dass dann der komplette vorname erscheint. Leider gibt der bei mir immer nur Zahlen aus, wenn ich die char variablen addiere. Kann mir da vllt jemand helfen.


----------



## pappawinni (7. Nov 2012)

Was hast du denn schon gemacht..
Zeig doch mal den Code..
Es gibt sicherlich auch einige ganz ähnliche Beiträge hier im Forum.


----------



## rambo88 (7. Nov 2012)

Hatte leider bis jetzt nicht gefunden was mir weiterhilft. Was noch zu erwähnen ist, das wir die Buchstaben als unicode einlesen sollen. Hier mal mein Code.

```
public class Aufgabenblatt3_Aufgabe2 
{
	

	public static void main  (String[]args)
	{
		char M = '\u004d';
		char a = '\u0061';
		char r = '\u0072';
		char c = '\u0063';
		char e = '\u0065';
		char l = '\u006c';
		
		String voll = M+a+r+c+e+l;
		
		System.out.println(voll );
		
	}
}
```


----------



## rambo88 (7. Nov 2012)

Ok hab die Lösung gerade selber rausgefunden. War echt simpel ist wohl doch schon zu spät^^ war nur nen kleiner fehler.  Hier mal die Lösung: 


```
public class Aufgabenblatt3_Aufgabe2 
{
	

	public static void main  (String[]args)
	{
		char M = '\u004d';
		char a = '\u0061';
		char r = '\u0072';
		char c = '\u0063';
		char e = '\u0065';
		char l = '\u006c';
		
		String voll = "M"+"a"+"r"+"c"+"e"+"l";          //  hab einfach die Variablen hier in          
                                                                          //  anführungszeichen gesetzt  
 		
		System.out.println(voll );
		
	}
}
```


----------



## pappawinni (7. Nov 2012)

Probiers mal mit 
	
	
	
	





```
String voll =""+M+a+r+c+e+l;
```

Da gibt es, wie gesagt, allerhand dazu, z.B.
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/27140-char-string-umwandeln.html#post171721


----------



## pappawinni (7. Nov 2012)

rambo88 hat gesagt.:


> Ok hab die Lösung gerade selber rausgefunden. War echt simpel ist wohl doch schon zu spät^^ war nur nen kleiner fehler.  Hier mal die Lösung:
> 
> public class Aufgabenblatt3_Aufgabe2
> {
> ...



Entschuldige, aber da kannst du dir den code davor ganz sparen, also die Deklaration der char Variablen M, a,r,c,e und l.. weil du mit diesen Varialben dann nicht arbeitest.


----------



## rambo88 (7. Nov 2012)

Mh ok  stimmt nicht dran gedacht das ich dadurch ja einfach die Buchstaben nehme und nicht mehr die Variablen.  Danke für den Tipp mit deiner Lösung funktioniert es auch. Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

